# Am I a Fool?



## AmIAFool? (Jan 17, 2015)

My husband and I have been married for 14 years and together for 17, we have two children and are happily married except for one thing...about 4 years ago my husband went to Vegas for a bachelor party and one of the nights he was there he got really, really drunk, him and buddy hopped in a cab and the cab driver offered to take them to a strip club so they went. When they got to the club they ended up in a private room (him in one and his buddy in a different one). My husband said that the stripper started dancing for him and then when the time was up asked if he wanted more time and before he knew if someone came in with some type of machine that took his credit card number and his thumb print and there ended up being $2500 in charges but he swears that nothing more than a lap dance happened. When he got home from Vegas he told me about it but it took a few rounds to get the "truth". The first couple versions he put the blame on the other guys that he was with and it took a bit to get to the final version of what he says in the truth. 

I want to believe him, I really really do and we've even been to marriage counseling (it did help) but every once in a while something comes into my brain and I start doubting his story and I truly believe that more happened and he's not telling me.

He knows that if he ever cheats on me again I will leave him so I think that even if more did happen on this trip he's never going to own up to it because he knows I will be gone. 

So I guess my question to you all is whether or not someone can go to a strip club in Vegas, go into a private room, spend $2,500 and only get a lap dance? 

Does anyone have any experience in this type of situation? 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Drunks with credit cards while in Vegas, wake up to more than hangovers.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep, it can happen. Your story here is not the first time this has come up. There are strip clubs that are basically credit card rip off joints. That's why they get the finger prints of the guys.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

BREAKING NEWS: Club Paradise files lawsuit in credit card fraud - 8 News NOW

Credit card fraud reportedly at heart of strip joint search | Las Vegas Review-Journal

I-Team: Man claims he was drugged, robbed at strip club - 8 News NOW

Protect your bank account from strip club scams - Military Authority

Rich men allegedly scammed: drugs, strip clubs, and charges.


----------



## AmIAFool? (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you for the replies.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

Yep, it happened to me. Went to a strip club in Chicago. Cost me $5k. Nothing more than dances. 

That doesn't mean he's telling the truth but it is possible. 

Other than this one incident how has he been?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

You can bet part of that money went to the cab driver that steered him there. It was a clip joint.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Something happened like this to two friends of my husband. Both think they were roofied by the strip club because after a couple of glasses of champagne they couldn't remember a thing. One guy had a charge of $2500.00 on this card and he ended up fighting the charges. When the bank faxed over the strip club's authorization form it was obvious it wasn't his signature, so he won his case. 

Just a sidetone: These two guys are two of four people I know that have been roofied in Las Vegas. In all the cases, it was probably the establishment or bartender that drugged the drinks.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

Was black Doug there?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

That would be my first thought... Why didn't he dispute the charges?

Second thought... Polygraph. Whether they're reliable or not, his reaction to taking one (and willingness to follow through) might be a good indicator of the veracity of his story.

After 4 years, you should be in a place to move on, if you're ever going to. Have you considered individual counselling?

C


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Chaparral said:


> You can bet part of that money went to the cab driver that steered him there. It was a clip joint.




I agree.

FWIW- if you really want sex in Vegas- it can be had for less than 2500...


----------



## ToothFairy (May 19, 2013)

Sounds like a bunch scared husbands all claiming the same story..
" I was drugged", "they scammed me".

Stay out of the strip clubs idiots!!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Are you a fool?

No, but you married one. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

I believe it could happen. I saw a story that these men are in these private rooms and the club has their credit card and the women keep encouraging the men to order overpriced bottles of champagne as they get a percentage of what they sell and the men didn't even know how much they were spending until they got the bill.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Strip clubs are advisable to be used as a CASH ONLY transaction.
one should learn to keep at least $50 in their sock in case somebody finds a way to clean you out before leaving the establishment..


----------



## whatslovegottodowithit? (Jan 6, 2013)

Sure, it could happen and yes, it does happen. However, your H lacked the self control needed to be in control of what happened. What happened may not be his fault (we will never know and that's for you to decide based on his past character) but he still allowed himself to be in that scenario where such events can and do happen. If the suggestion by a taxi driver peaked his interest, what else is/was he suggestible to that night?

If your H is weak and unable to control his impulses (was "really, really drunk") before this even happened, there's no way to know if somebody forcefully used their machines and forced him to submit to fingerprinting. A momentary lapse of judgement when sex and alcohol were involved cost him $2500 in credit charges and a W who is questioning (rightfully so) the events of that night...lesson learned!

Not that same thing, but imagine if all DUI offenders (or any criminal for that matter) were able to use the excuse "I was really, really drunk" and have all wrongs forgiven? What else has and will your H do and blame it on alcohol (or something else) since it is a convenient excuse? If he doesn't get "really, really drunk" then none of this would have ever happened, set-up or not.


----------

